# Hey Little Girl, Want a Ride?



## Jade Tigress (Jan 28, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
* [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]A                 little 10-year-old girl was walking home, alone, from school one                 day, when a big man on a black motorcycle pulls up beside her.[/FONT]
**[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]After                 following along for a while, turns to her and asks: "Hey                 there, do you want to go for a ride?"[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]"NO!"                 says the little girl as she keeps on walking.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The                 motorcyclist again pulls up beside her and asks, " I will                 give you $10 if you hop on the back."[/FONT]
**[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]"NO!"                 says the little girl as she hurries down the street.[/FONT]
**[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The                 motorcyclist pulls up beside the little girl again and says: "I'm                 feeling generous today![/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]'I'll                 give you 20 Bucks and a Big Bag of Candy if you will just hop on                 the back of my bike and go for a ride with me."[/FONT]
**[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Finally,                 the little girl stops and turns towards him and Screams                 Out...[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]"Look                 Dad, You're the one who bought the Honda instead of the                 Harley!  So ride it by yourself!"[/FONT]*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a social studies teacher in HS...first day of class he made us write "I would rather eat a dozen worms than ride a Honda".  Bout all I remember from his class 26 years later.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 29, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Had a social studies teacher in HS...first day of class he made us write "I would rather eat a dozen worms than ride a Honda".  Bout all I remember from his class 26 years later.


Yeah, reminds me of a T-shirt I saw when I was a kid showing a typical bearded biker pushing/walking a Harley down a long stretch of lonely highway and the caption on that read: "I'd rather push my Hog than ride a rice burner!" 
Had to ask someone what that meant.


----------



## chaos1551 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, well a good buddy of mine is into Harleys.  He even bought all the little Harley trinkets and doodads.  One day he came home with some Harley coffee mugs.  You couldn't use them, though, because they leaked so bad.


----------



## Drac (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent joke Jade...


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2010)

Now she's definitely a Harley gal!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 16, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> *[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]A little 10-year-old girl was walking home, alone, from school one day, when a big man on a black motorcycle pulls up beside her.[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]After following along for a while, turns to her and asks: "Hey there, do you want to go for a ride?"[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]"NO!" says the little girl as she keeps on walking.[/FONT]*
> ...


 

I own both and like both. I prefer my Road king to my Sabre but many a Biker has come over to look at my Ride and comment on my HOG and then see the Honda name and just look and wonder. 

I smile and say nothing.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 16, 2010)

chaos1551 said:


> Yeah, well a good buddy of mine is into Harleys.  He even bought all the little Harley trinkets and doodads.  One day he came home with some Harley coffee mugs.  You couldn't use them, though, because they leaked so bad.



I like this one as much as the OP! Although it should be noted that since the new Evo engines, they only leak $$, not oil...


----------

